# Heard on Drivetime,rumour has it



## arleen (1 Oct 2008)

Heard on Drivetime,rumours around the Dail that a major Irish Bank was about to go bust, just before the bail -out deal because it owed millions to a German Bank


----------



## ClubMan (1 Oct 2008)

Read the posting guidelines and use meaningful thread titles.


----------

